# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Pei Wei

## ctchandler

I saw this in yesterday's DOK. "Pei Wei Asian Diner leased 3,100 square feet of space in Midwest City Town Center, 7305 SE 29 in Midwest City, from Sooner Investment Group Inc. Inman and Graham handled the lease.".  I have never been to a Pei Wei but I looked at their menu on line and it didn't have a lot that interested me, however I'm pretty picky.  It's a nice restaurant for Midwest City.  Now, their parent, P. F. Chang's is a different story.  I have eaten there quite a few times and would like to see one open in the Mid/Del area.
C. T.

----------


## Snowman

> I saw this in yesterday's DOK. "Pei Wei Asian Diner leased 3,100 square feet of space in Midwest City Town Center, 7305 SE 29 in Midwest City, from Sooner Investment Group Inc. Inman and Graham handled the lease.".  I have never been to a Pei Wei but I looked at their menu on line and it didn't have a lot that interested me, however I'm pretty picky.  It's a nice restaurant for Midwest City.  Now, their parent, P. F. Chang's is a different story.  I have eaten there quite a few times and would like to see one open in the Mid/Del area.
> C. T.


I recently went back to the  one at Belle Isle, it seems like they have streamlined their menu. I am not sure if they actually cut any items or just they way they are presenting options is different, but it looked like they cut like half the menu or more verses the last time I had been in.

----------


## bombermwc

I noticed that a little while back. It's another option besides just Panda Express...bleh. Everything else like that in the area is "sit-down", and sometimes you just don't want to do that. 

I don't remember how much space it was going to take, but I believe this is finally the last lot to be taken in Town Center.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I saw this in yesterday's DOK. "Pei Wei Asian Diner leased 3,100 square feet of space in Midwest City Town Center, 7305 SE 29 in Midwest City, from Sooner Investment Group Inc. Inman and Graham handled the lease.".  I have never been to a Pei Wei but I looked at their menu on line and it didn't have a lot that interested me, however I'm pretty picky.  It's a nice restaurant for Midwest City.  Now, their parent, P. F. Chang's is a different story.  I have eaten there quite a few times and would like to see one open in the Mid/Del area.
> 
> C. T.


Trust me CT, you'd like Pei Wei.

----------


## ctchandler

> Trust me CT, you'd like Pei Wei.


Bellaboo,
Well, I just looked at their menu again and there is nothing I would eat as presented.  I love shrimp fried rice but there are three items that I would have to ask them to hold, carrots, bell peppers, and broccoli.  Like I said, I'm a very picky eater.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> I noticed that a little while back. It's another option besides just Panda Express...bleh. Everything else like that in the area is "sit-down", and sometimes you just don't want to do that. 
> 
> I don't remember how much space it was going to take, but I believe this is finally the last lot to be taken in Town Center.


Bombermwc,
I have never been to a Panda Express, but their store front has always impressed me.  It looks clean and nice.  What is the problem with the food?  I had planned to try the one at SE 29th and Air Depot when I move to MWC.  I know there are a lot of local choices that I would probably prefer, and I fully intend to give some of them a shot, and I'm looking forward to the Korean restaurants in the area that have been recommended by one of the OKCTalk posters.
C. T.

----------


## tfvc.org

Panda Express is like the McDonalds or Taco Bell of Chinese Take out.  They are the bottom of the barrel for me.  Pei Wei on the other hand is on the top.  There is a chain in Fl called Mama Fus which is very similar to Pei Wei, especially the way they prepare their tofu.  Even if you don't like tofu or if you have never tried tofu, try it first at Pei Wei.  Sooo good!

----------


## ctchandler

> Panda Express is like the McDonalds or Taco Bell of Chinese Take out.  They are the bottom of the barrel for me.  Pei Wei on the other hand is on the top.  There is a chain in Fl called Mama Fus which is very similar to Pei Wei, especially the way they prepare their tofu.  Even if you don't like tofu or if you have never tried tofu, try it first at Pei Wei.  Sooo good!


Eatokc.com
If you think Pei Wei is on the top, you must not have been to their parent company, P. F. Chang's.  And I am not being critical of Pei Wei, but if you compare menus, P. F. Chang's is far superior.  As for quality, I would think that they would be comparable since they are the same company.  When Pei Wei first started, they were advertised as "P. F. Chang's light".  I'm sure they are good for some people but I don't see anything on their menu that I would eat. 
C. T.

----------


## oklip955

Look we all have our likes. I've eaten there a bunch when I was still working. I've had better and worst. Its a matter of taste. My old fav in Edmond closed down a number of years ago. They had two menus. The American Chinese style and the real stuff. The real meanus was in Chinese. If you wanted the real stuff, you asked for a translation. Most of the customers were Asian.

----------


## oklip955

It was one of those places that you had to ask  for American silverware.

----------


## tfvc.org

> Eatokc.com
> If you think Pei Wei is on the top, you must not have been to their parent company, P. F. Chang's.  And I am not being critical of Pei Wei, but if you compare menus, P. F. Chang's is far superior.  As for quality, I would think that they would be comparable since they are the same company.  When Pei Wei first started, they were advertised as "P. F. Chang's light".  I'm sure they are good for some people but I don't see anything on their menu that I would eat. 
> C. T.


I am comparing Chinese takeout (or Chinese fast food).  I see P.F. Changs as a sit down type of place like Fungs or Chows.  I do like P.F. Changs as well but it is quite a drive for me living South of Norman.

----------


## kevinpate

> Panda Express is like the McDonalds or Taco Bell of Chinese Take out.  They are the bottom of the barrel for me. ...



Can not argue with the above.  

I am not the fan of Pei Wei that some folk are, though our 21 year old son and and my lovely both really like PW, a lot.  If my only options were Pei Wei and Panda Express,  I'd either go Pei Wei or expand my food search radius,

----------


## bluedogok

I can get what I would get at P.F. Chang's for less at Pei Wei, we go to Pei Wei a whole lot more often. With their new menu you have to kind of build your meal instead of ordering a complete meal off a menu.

----------


## tfvc.org

I would like to add that the biggest reason why I like Pei Wei is the tofu.  No other Chinese restaurant (Except for Mama Fu's) cooks their tofu the way Pei Wei does. It is marinated and then baked and then fried.  I would rather eat at a Thai restaurant over Chinese any day, but sometimes I have the urge for Kung Pao or Orange tofu or want Pei Wei's tofu so I go to satisfy my cravings.

----------


## ctchandler

> Look we all have our likes. I've eaten there a bunch when I was still working. I've had better and worst. Its a matter of taste. My old fav in Edmond closed down a number of years ago. They had two menus. The American Chinese style and the real stuff. The real meanus was in Chinese. If you wanted the real stuff, you asked for a translation. Most of the customers were Asian.


Oklip,
You need to try Asian Bistro on Memorial and Western.  They have two menus, but their asian one is written in Chinese and English.  When I first went there, it was filled with Asians, a pretty good sign.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> I can get what I would get at P.F. Chang's for less at Pei Wei, we go to Pei Wei a whole lot more often. With their new menu you have to kind of build your meal instead of ordering a complete meal off a menu.


Bluedogok,
I'm glad you find what you want at PW, but the menu at P. F. Chang's offers so many more options.  Like I said, I think PW is good quality but there is not a single item that I would eat unless I could eliminate about two or three items (carrots, broccoli, bell peppers, mushrooms) from the entree.  I do agree that PFC's is pricier, but I have don't have to change the entree near as much as I would have to at PW.
C. T.

----------


## Pete

Ate lunch here today...  My first trip to a Pei Wei.

I really liked my food.  I had the Pei Wei Spicy Chicken with white rice.  I really like how they prepare each meal individually and freshly.  Everything came out hot and tasty.

But what I really loved was the spicy garlic chili sauce they have in the little class containers with spoons.  That is some good stuff, especially because even spicy dishes are never hot enough for my tastes.

That place was absolutely slammed!  I got there at 11:15 and there was a long line and by the time I left a little before noon there were tons of people waiting.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I've not eaten at one in years, but always remember it being quite edible.

I'm sure I'll eat there soon. I'm in MWC all the time.

----------


## ctchandler

> But what I really loved was the spicy garlic chili sauce they have in the little class containers with spoons.  That is some good stuff, especially because even spicy dishes are never hot enough for my tastes.


Pete,
I love spicy and I go to a place that will spice it as much as you want, but you might have convinced me to give Pei Wei a try.
C. T.

----------


## chuck5815

The Pad Thai with shrimp is surprisingly good, and I've never met a chicken lettuce wrap that I don't like. 

I'm sure the food isn't the healthiest, but I do feel less guilty after Pei Wei than I do with normal Chinese takeaway.

----------


## Pete

Anything cooked with oil is going to be fatty, but at least with the dish I had, the oil and breading was relatively light and the entire thing wasn't slathered in thick sweet sauce.

And not sitting under heat lamps like at Panda Express.

----------


## Tundra

Does anyone know if they use MSG in their food?  I recently tried the one in Moore it was my first time to try Pei Wei , I thought it was fantastic for a similar fast food concept and much better than Panda IMO.

----------


## Pete

Pei Wei advertises they do not use MSG.

----------


## bombermwc

Isn't Panda owned by the same parent company? Panda = Crap, but fast, Pei Wei = middle ground, but pricier, PFChang = Higher End, you pay for it.

----------


## Pete

Pei Wei and PF Chang's are owned by the same group but Panda Express is not affiliated.

----------


## sooner88

I don't don't eat there often, but occasionally do when coworkers want to grab something quick. You can get whatever protein you want steamed vs. fried and for a healthier option.

----------


## Brett

Not sure when it officially opened but I ate there on Wednesday. Surprised not to see it crowded at all when I arrived for early dinner at 5:00pm.

----------


## bombermwc

It wasn't well advertised that it exists and is open. I think most people dont think about it yet. Im around there all the time and dont remember its there.

----------

